# problème disque dur externe g-drive



## lolob (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un disque dur G-drive 2to il y a trois jours. Je l'ai raccordé à mon imac (Core 2 duo de 2007 sous OS 10.7.2) en firewire 800. Pendant deux jours, j'ai pu l'utiliser sans soucis. Puis, hier j'ai allumé mon ordi, allumé le disque et ce dernier n'est pas monté. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, sans succès. Je l'ai déconnecté, branché en USB, et aucun résultat, le disque ne monte pas (même si j'attends 10 bonnes minutes). Il est pourtant bien allumé et tourne sans bruits bizarres. J'ai même changé la prise secteur, sans succès.
J'ai ouvert l'utilitaire de disque et le disque dur externe n'apparait pas. Si je connecte un autre de mes disques, je n'ai par contre aucun soucis.
J'ai donc décidé de vérifier avec d'autres macs, celui d'un ami et celui que j'utilise au travail. Dans les deux cas, le disque monte sans soucis et j'ai accès à tous les fichiers que j'y ai placé. Mais de retour chez moi, impossible de nouveau de le faire apparaître sur mon mac.
J'ai réparé les permissions, exécuté les scripts de maintenance, rien...
J'ai contacté le support technique de la marque mais je n'ai pas de réponse.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste ?
La seule action que j'ai faite entre le moment où il montait et celui où il n'était plus détecté a été d'utiliser Onyx pour lancer la réparation des permissions, les scripts et lancer le nettoyage (options par défaut non modifiées). Et j'ai aussi installé les dernières mises à jour lion. Mais je ne vois pas en quoi ça aurait pu provoquer ce problème... 
Je suis un peu perdu.
Merci pour votre aide,

Laurent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2011)

lolob a dit:


> J'ai donc décidé de vérifier avec d'autres macs, celui d'un ami et celui que j'utilise au travail. Dans les deux cas, le disque monte sans soucis et j'ai accès à tous les fichiers que j'y ai placé. Mais de retour chez moi, impossible de nouveau de le faire apparaître sur mon mac.



Deux questions : 

1) chez toi, le disque apparaît-il (lorsque tu le branches) dans "Informations système Apple" (menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Firewire) ?

2) Le test avec d'autres Mac, fait avec le même câble Firewire ?


----------



## lolob (15 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse. 
1) Depuis Lion, la partie "à propos de ce Mac" a été très simplifiée et la section "plus d'infos" ne permet plus d'accéder qu'à de brèves infos sur le disque dur et la mémoire vive. Sauf erreur de ma part, je n'ai pas accès à autre chose (alors que sous snow leopard oui). En tout cas, dans l'utilitaire disque il n'apparaît pas, qu'il soit raccordé en firewire ou en usb alors qu'un autre de mes disques monte sur la même prise usb.
2) Oui, pour le test avec les autres macs, j'avais pris les câbles. Ce sont donc les mêmes que j'utilise pour raccorder à mon ordi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2011)

Alors là, en dehors d'une réinitialisation du SMC (j'ai un doute sur l'efficacité de la chose, mais ça ne mange pas de pain), je ne vois pas.


----------



## lolob (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est quoi la réinitialisation du SMC ? Ça fait quoi exactement et comment on procède pour le faire ? Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est ça et on fait comme ils disent (en fonction du modèle d'ordi).


----------



## lolob (15 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour l'astuce ! Malheureusement, le disque ne monte toujours pas après l'avoir fait. Je retiendrai la manip en tout cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2011)

lolob a dit:


> Merci pour l'astuce ! Malheureusement, le disque ne monte toujours pas après l'avoir fait. Je retiendrai la manip en tout cas.



Ben &#8230; Comme je te le disais, ça m'aurait surpris, vu que d'autres disques montent.

Le dernier truc que je vois, ça serait un mauvais contact du aux deux prises USB conjuguées (celle du câble plus celle du Mac) qui ne jouerait qu'avec ce câble et cette prise du Mac, mais bon, je trouve ça assez capilotracté  M'enfin, tu ne cours pas de risque à essayer avec un autre câble, parce que là, je ne vois plus rien d'autre à tester (car je suppose que l'alim avec laquelle tu as testé sur d'autres Mac est la même que celle que tu utilise lorsque tu connectes ce disque au tien) ???


----------



## lolob (16 Octobre 2011)

Oui, j'ai testé d'échanger les câbles, mais rien n'y fait. C'est vraiment bizarre qu'il n'y ait qu'avec mon mac que le problème se pose. Ça semble être un problème logiciel plus que matériel. Je continue à chercher en tout cas. Merci pour ton aide, si je trouve quelque chose, je mettrai à jour ce fil de discussion.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2011)

Au fait, tu as vérifié qu'il n'y avait pas une mise à jour EFI à faire, sur ton mac ?


----------



## lolob (16 Octobre 2011)

Non, je ne connaissais pas non plus ! Je viens de vérifier et c'est bien la dernière disponible pour mon imac que j'ai installé. Au moins, j'aurais appris de nouvelles manips avec ce pb, c'est déjà ça


----------



## lolob (16 Octobre 2011)

Ça y est, les choses viennent de rentrer dans l'ordre, miracle ! 
J'ai regardé sur de nombreux forums et pas mal d'utilisateurs ont rencontré ce soucis, en tout cas avec la marque de disque dur que j'ai "g-drive". 
J'ai essayé de réinitialiser la PRAM et la NVRAM, comme indiqué sur un des forums que j'ai visité. La méthode expliquée par apple se trouve par ici :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
Puis, j'ai réinitialisé une fois de plus le SMC en faisant attention de tout débrancher derrière l'ordi à part le clavier et la souris. J'ai laissé l'ordi éteint 5 minutes puis rebranché uniquement le câble secteur du mac. Une fois allumé, j'ai raccordé le disque dur et il est monté. 
Il semble que les deux actions opérées de façon successive : PRAM puis SMC ait eu raison du pb. 
J'espère que ça pourra servir à quelqu'un (j'espère aussi que le pb ne se présentera plus, je vais attendre un peu avant de sauvegarder quoi que ce soit sur ce disque, manière d'être sûr qu'il monte sans soucis à chaque fois).
Merci encore Pascal pour ton aide et tes conseils ! Sans avoir appris à réinitialiser le SMC, j'aurais encore les mains dans le cambouis... J'ai vraiment apprécié, je me sentais moins seul face à cet obscur problème !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2011)

Content d'avoir pu t'être utile


----------

